# Tandoori Pulled Pork!!??



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

*Tandoori Pulled Pork*

Might get banned from this site for this one?!

Local Butcher gave me this Small Pork Shoulder in thanks for supplying him with one of our Portable Coldstores to store Turkeys for Christmas.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014






Made up a Tandoori Paste

Ingredients
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon coriander, ground
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon ginger
1 teaspoon turmeric
1 teaspoon fennel
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 cup yogurt
2 tablespoons lime juice
Directions
Mix together salt, cayenne, coriander, chili powder, garlic powder, dry mustard, ginger, turmeric, fennel, cumin, and paprika in a food processor.
Add lime juice and yogurt when ready to make a paste; store in refrigerator.
You can use it as a rub or marinade.

Covered Pork Shoulder with it,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014






In the fridge ready to smoke on Saturday.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]

Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## themule69 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Sounds tasty!
> Happy smoken.
> David



Hi David, sounds tasty, will have to see how it turns out? May be going straight into a curry if it fails!

Why do I do this to myself? I have a Tandoori Oven, so why use a smoker?

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll be watching!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks interesting, I'll be watching also.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> I'll be watching!





retfr8flyr said:


> Looks interesting, I'll be watching also.



Lots of eyes on me now! No pressure.


----------



## aceoky (Dec 18, 2014)

Another set of eyes on ya now !


----------



## cxg231 (Dec 19, 2014)

Very interested in this one!


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 19, 2014)

Aceoky said:


> Another set of eyes on ya now !



:icon_eek:  [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 19, 2014)

cxg231 said:


> Very interested in this one!



24 hours to go!


----------



## gary s (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks and sounds tasty

Gary


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Dec 19, 2014)

can't wait to see it.  Please include plenty of photos of your tandoori setup and process, and of course, the results.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Tandoori Pulled Pork in the smoker! (Problems starting the GMG again this morning!)

Temperature set @225'F (105'C)













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Also on the smoker is Traditional Pulled Pork & Spicy Mongolia Lamb.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 20, 2014)

I am in........ flovors sound absolutely incredible. ...



:110:


----------



## beefy bill (Dec 20, 2014)

Yea, sounds like my kind of recipe! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## bear55 (Dec 20, 2014)

Very interesting, looking forward to the results.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hoping this turned out the way you want it to Monkey!! Sounds pretty darn good to me!


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, looks good 

Gary


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

4 1/2 hours in, IT 176'F (76'C).

Added a Cup of Lime Juice and foiled, put temperature up to 260'F (126'C)













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014







Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]

The Eyes Are Watching [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128064[/emoji] [emoji]128069[/emoji]


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Dec 20, 2014)

Mmmm, Mmmm, lookin good!


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Show Time!

Pulled from the smoker @ IT 203'F (95'C)

Left it covered with foil for 30 minutes IT @ 208'F (98'C)













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Pulled the Tandoori Pork













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Added some of the cooking juices to the meat.  

This tasted amazing, the Tandoori flavour came through and the zing of that Lime Juice lifted it even more.

If you are a little bored of Pulled Pork, give this ago as it totally changes the term "Pulled Pork"

(Sorry to bang my own drum)

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 20, 2014)

If it tastes as good as the photos make it look....it must be awesome.

I had never even heard of Tandoori...now I have to do some exploring!

Good job!


----------



## beefy bill (Dec 20, 2014)

I love the color and can almost smell it. I will be doing this. Awesome job!


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll bet that flavor is fantastic

Gary


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Dec 20, 2014)

looks fantastic.  I'm going to have to try this also - thanks for sharing.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 20, 2014)

That looks great!! I will have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> If it tastes as good as the photos make it look....it must be awesome.
> I had never even heard of Tandoori...now I have to do some exploring!
> Good job!



Hi Azbo, it's an Indian method of cooking. It's a clay oven that cooks at very high temperatures and quickly, total opposite to low & slow.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






This is my Tandoori Oven, uses charcoal.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

beefy bill said:


> I love the color and can almost smell it. I will be doing this. Awesome job!





gary s said:


> I'll bet that flavor is fantastic
> 
> Gary





Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> looks fantastic.  I'm going to have to try this also - thanks for sharing.



Thanks all for your comments, the taste is unique.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 21, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Azbo, it's an Indian method of cooking. It's a clay oven that cooks at very high temperatures and quickly, total opposite to low & slow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks SM. I did a Google search and read quite a bit. Sounds great..

By the way, my wife new exactly what is was, she said "I spend to much time hunting and fishing". Oh well!


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2014)

I loved it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Great bit of outside the circle cooking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Tandoori not something I associate with pork until now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am currently under an embargo regarding any more big bits of kitchen equipment but I love the look of that tandoori oven.


----------



## cxg231 (Dec 22, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...















homer-drool.gif



__ cxg231
__ Dec 22, 2014






I am definitely trying this! Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks gross! Let me take it off your hands for you.


----------



## gary s (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in the mood for Indian food now !

Gary


----------



## the black spot (May 13, 2015)

There is a mouth watering in Leicester...


----------



## smokin monkey (May 13, 2015)

Part of the Steve McQueen Great Escape Team'!!

Just up the Road at Junction 28 Mansfield.


----------



## the black spot (May 14, 2015)

You ever reach down into your tandoor and slap naan dough on to the sides? There used to be a food van here who did great lunch trade with chicken or Keema kebabs wrapped up in fresh naan he cooked on his (?gas) tandoor. Fresh steamy naan with keema kebabs salad ... Drooling now. 

Did the tandoori spices get right through the pork?  That pulled tandoori in a naan salad and pickles. Sounds good.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 14, 2015)

Hi Black Spot, I  have a Tandoori Oven in my garden.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014







Also  just did a little project to turn a Beer Keg in to a Tandoori Oven!

The spices did not penetrate, but seen as it was pulled the flavour was in every mouth full, also added the juices from the foil container.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## b-one (May 14, 2015)

That's looking good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## lemans (Jul 12, 2016)

I made a tandoor out of two 12 " flower pots . One on top of the other put into a small metal garbage can 
Filled with sand..  Cut the top off one and put coals on the bottom. Gets like 900 degrees.. Gotta wear gloves
And meat on skewers..


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 12, 2016)

Lemans said:


> I made a tandoor out of two 12 " flower pots . One on top of the other put into a small metal garbage can
> Filled with sand..  Cut the top off one and put coals on the bottom. Gets like 900 degrees.. Gotta wear gloves
> And meat on skewers..



Sounds like a good build. As long as you can get the high temperatures that's all you need.


----------



## lemans (Jul 12, 2016)

You tube it.. It works great


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 12, 2016)

Lemans said:


> You tube it.. It works great


I already have two Tandoor Ovens as it is.


----------

